# Habistat Pulse-Proportional Thermostat - red light not blinking.



## UKDM (Nov 23, 2010)

I had a friend of mine look after my reptiles while I was away and I have noticed a problem with the thermostat I use. The red light on my thermostat is no longer blinking when reaching the target temperature regardless of what temperature I set the dial to. Instead, the lamp stays on full constantly. I have checked the wiring and how it is plugged in several times but cannot figure out suddenly why the thermostat has stopped responding properly when It was working fine just the morning. Has anyone has a similar issue and can offer me some advice?


----------



## UKDM (Nov 23, 2010)

bump.


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

Speak to euro rep they can fix it for you
Sounds like an internal fault
They've fixed plenty of mine over the years


----------

